# Any Tips for Catching that Fish?



## Dzikibyk (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

Just wondering anyone have any tips or tricks to catching that pregnant platy in your tank without detroying your plants and aquascape in the mean time? I have 1 I'd like to move into a nursery tank but can't seem to catch her without ripping my setup apart.

PS. I also have the 12gal fluval edge 2, so the opening @ the top of the tank is freakin' small.

Thanks in advance,
Dz


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

try feeding the fish so it comes up to the top and net it.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

That could work, or just very slowly following her into a corner and trapping her there.


----------



## Dzikibyk (Jan 9, 2012)

Genius, hahaha. It's the small opening up top that real makes it a challenge, I'll see what I can do.

Dz


----------



## damochil (Jan 28, 2012)

I was having the same fun with one of my pregnant platy's. Dropped some flake into the top, around the net and got her first time.

Have got 2 that look like they are about to drop, and I wouldn't mind trying to keep some of these. I had one give birth about a month ago, without knowing, and I have managed to save only one of them.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

You could make a fish trap. Cut the top off of a soda bottle, and insert the top into the bottom half, upside down (with the cap off). Put a little food inside it, and wait an hour.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hold one net in the water for a few minutes, without moving it, Shortly they get kinda used to it being there, Then scoot the fish towards the net with another smaller net.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

also I like to use my hand.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

I usually just try to get the net UNDER the female, when she's towards the top, and scoop her up. This prevents her from freaking out against the glass, where she can sometimes squeeze through/flip out when you pull net out of the water, and from squishing her against the glass.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I've had success with using a large net at one end of an obstruction like a rock and chasing the fish into the net with a smaller, more maneuverable net. Also, sometimes you can chase a fish into a dip-n-pour with your hand. Different fish need different techniques. When I had to move my endlers, there were some fish I had trouble catching even after removing 95% of the water.

Fish born in your tanks will tend to be a lot more trusting than imported fish.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

What i have found that works with my swordtail's is using two nets. One as the decoy and the second to actually scoop them up. I also like to put the net under them so they swim upward and this makes it easier to get them as well.

*EDIT*
And regarding the whole live bearers gravid thing. I have found it WAY easier and less stressful on the momma to just leave her in her normal tank. Keep an eye on her to see when she starts to hide and not eat. As soon as that happens keep your eyes open for fry. Then I net all the fry I can find and put them in my fry tank. You may not get all the fry but this way the momma is not stressed and won't abort.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Every fish is easy to catch exactly once.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you could try a blasting cap...


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

with my heavily planted tanks I put my food in the net and then put the net in the water. in order to get the food they have to enter the net. This makes them used to the net and when it comes time to net them it is rather easy.


----------



## damochil (Jan 28, 2012)

Well, after being in the breeding tank for just over a day, one of my gravid platies is now giving birth. Have got 12 so far.

Got her in there just in time. Now to wait for the other one to drop.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

damochil said:


> Well, after being in the breeding tank for just over a day, one of my gravid platies is now giving birth. Have got 12 so far.
> 
> Got her in there just in time. Now to wait for the other one to drop.


Yay!! Thats so exciting!


----------

